# The game we have all been waiting for (Lawn Mowing Simulator)



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2021/03/26/lawn-mowing-simulator-revealed-as-a-new-title-from-skyhook-games-and-curve-digital/


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2021/03/26/lawn-mowing-simulator-revealed-as-a-new-title-from-skyhook-games-and-curve-digital/


 :shock:

Who needs Red Dead Redemption 2?! Psssh.

This may give me a reason to play the Xbox Series X I scored before Christmas.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'll wait until they release the reel mower DLC. &#128514;


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I means the sponsored mowers they list maybe the add the toro reel.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Whoa.


> *Challenges *
> In Challenges, you'll be tasked with completing a location under special rules, such as low fuel levels or strict time limits. There will also be fun challenges like destroying all the flower beds in a set time. Naughty!


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

So you have to have the new xBox to preview/play it? Dang.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ColeLawn said:


> So you have to have the new xBox to preview/play it? Dang.


Looks like it. That surprises me.



> Editor's Note (3/29/2020): We've updated the copy to clarify the title is only coming to Xbox Series X|S.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Ware said:


> ColeLawn said:
> 
> 
> > So you have to have the new xBox to preview/play it? Dang.
> ...


I agree. I didn't think they'd start phasing out the X1 already. I'm not in any rush to upgrade...


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

ColeLawn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > ColeLawn said:
> ...


Same. I barely play it now. It's Mostly used to for roblox and Minecraft.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

https://kotaku.com/lawn-mowing-simulator-takes-cutting-the-grass-very-seri-1847298519

Looks like we've got an update! Still no mention of reel mowing, though.


----------



## tdcarl (Jul 7, 2021)

Played the demo for a little while on PC last night. Definitely need a controller to play well since controlling the throttle with a keyboard is dang near impossible. I thought it was pretty fun overall. For $30 I might pick it up this winter to help get through the snowy season.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

This looks like fun minus the Xbox. I agree with @FATC1TY too, needs more reel


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

And here I thought this was going to be about a new NCAA Football game. I'll keep my console in the closet until that happen.


----------



## Belkins (Jun 7, 2021)

Ok, who else is tempted to play this game during the winter months to scratch that mowing itch?

https://youtu.be/G9dJTttuysQ

Has anybody played this game since it's release three days ago? Honest reviews from fellow lawn aficionados much appreciated!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Belkins said:


> Ok, who else is tempted to play this game during the winter months to scratch that mowing itch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disclaimer: I'm not a gamer, and this is probably why…

I downloaded it over the weekend. It was 15% off, so I paid about $25. I wanted to like it more than I do. In my opinion there is too much focus on the economics of growing a lawn care business and not enough on the simple relaxing activity that I enjoy.

When you start the game there are only two mower options to choose from. To unlock nicer mowers (i.e. ones I have heard of) you have to get contracts on properties and complete them to earn money and reputation points. You have to spend some of that money on things like maintenance and fuel. As you earn more you can purchase additional equipment and hire employees so you can get more mowing contracts. Rinse and repeat.

I wish it was set up more like MS Flight Simulator where you can just pick a cool plane and fly anywhere you want. There is a free-play ("Free Mow") mode that is unlocked once you have completed your first contract in career mode, but the way I understand it is you only have access to the stuff you have managed to unlock in the career mode. Ain't nobody got time for that.

I'm anxious to hear what others think though.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> And here I thought this was going to be about a new NCAA Football game. I'll keep my console in the closet until that happen.


You have to wonder if that's in the works now that players can be compensated for NIL.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > And here I thought this was going to be about a new NCAA Football game. I'll keep my console in the closet until that happen.
> ...


I sure hope so. I don't sport a CFB icon, but I have every version of the NCAAF game ever released. I'm a noon-2am Saturday guy. Go Gators!


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

I enjoyed the demo. Need to see if it supports my direct drive wheel and my pedal set, then I think it would be fun to mess around with in the winter months as I will never get to operate a triplex IRL..


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

kolbasz said:


> https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2021/03/26/lawn-mowing-simulator-revealed-as-a-new-title-from-skyhook-games-and-curve-digital/


Id be all about it but, alas, I have a Playstation. Hopefully eventually it makes it over to PS but if it doesnt, oh well. Ive been a Playstation man since '99 and Im not about to go Xbox now or ever.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1480560/Lawn_Mowing_Simulator/

15% OFF still and on steam!

Devs are Livestreaming right now if you want to watch 😂😂😂👌


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> And here I thought this was going to be about a new NCAA Football game. I'll keep my console in the closet until that happen.


So I was listening to my local sports talk show this morning and apparently this is happening in July 2023? I guess that makes sense with the NIL deals.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > And here I thought this was going to be about a new NCAA Football game. I'll keep my console in the closet until that happen.
> ...


Now if only I can find a PS5 by then.....

https://www.si.com/extra-mustard/2022/06/17/ea-sports-aims-release-college-football-video-game-july-2023-per-letter


----------

